# Buccaneer's Bakers Flours vs. All-purpose



## carlak2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Is Buccaneer's Bakers Flour the same as pastry flour? And if so, if a cake calls for 3 cups all-purpose do I use more pastry/bakers flour? And how much more? MMMMmmmmm - Never worked with pastry/bakers flour so thought I'd try it. Appreciate hearing from you talented bakers out there!:thumb:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Based on the label below, Buccanner seems to be a hard wheat flour. This is different than pastry flour, which is a soft wheat flour. Hard = high protein, soft = low protein.


----------



## carlak2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Do you think I would be safe using same for same measurements?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Measurements are the same, but the textural quality of the finished product will be very different. 

You can make your own DIY cake/pastry flour for pastry by mixing AP or bread flour with corn starch. 

To make a cup of DIY cake/pastry, put 2 tbs corn starch into the bottom of each cup measure, and fill the remainder (7oz) with (your Buccaneer) AP or "better for bread" flour. Don't forget to mix the corn starch in before using the softened flour.

Softened flour) is very good for "Southern" biscuits, and other "self rising flour" projects too. Add some double acting baking powder (about 1-1/4 tsp per cup) and, if you've got your starch/flour just right, it's better than Bisquick; a good substitute for the elusive White Lily flour.

BDL


----------



## carlak2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks so much. Appreciate the valuable input!


----------

